# شرح برنامج Inventor بالصوت والصورة



## noir (17 يوليو 2011)

لأول مرة منتدى شرح البرنامج Autodesk Inventor 
Download


----------



## noir (21 يوليو 2011)

ولا رد حرام عليكم


----------



## yosief soliman (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخى الرابط لا يعمل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noir (26 يوليو 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## abodi55 (26 يوليو 2011)

الرابط فعلا لا يعمل
يفتح موقع صينى ولا تاتى اى روابط للتحميل


----------



## ضياء رمضان محمد (26 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل اخى


----------



## م.الدجيل (28 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل وانا محتاج الاوتو دسك تعليمي وشكرا


----------



## noir (30 يوليو 2011)

merci pour tous


----------



## noir (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## noir (4 أغسطس 2011)

سبحان الله


----------



## noir (20 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## noir (22 أغسطس 2011)

العفو أخي الكريم نحن في الخدمة


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (22 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي


----------



## eng:mario (23 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لايعمل يا ريت توضح ؟


----------



## noir (23 أغسطس 2011)

العفو أيها السادة الكرام نحن في الخدمة


----------



## هشام-الشامي (29 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا شكرا شكرا​
*


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م.الدجيل (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## noir (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## noir (4 أكتوبر 2011)

[color=#000000 !important]لكم مني أجمل تحية[/color]


----------



## كرامةعربي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الفاضل نوار أنت مبدع


----------



## noir (6 أكتوبر 2011)

نحن نتعلم من أمثالكم


----------



## هشام-الشامي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## inginfo (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا هندسه 
اللهم ادخلك الجنه بغير حساب


----------



## noir (7 نوفمبر 2011)

عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## noir (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لقد عدت إن شاء الله


----------



## jijelfm (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## noir (3 يناير 2012)

*اللهم آمين و إياكم و جميع المسلمين*​


----------

